# Smoked King Mackerel Dip



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 22, 2005)

Smokers,
    I live on the coast and have the good fortune to own a boat and go out to catch my own seafood. The attached recepie is for a smoked King Fish dip. I think it's especially good on ritz crackers but try your favorites. I think you will enjoy the dip. Also, as noted, other types of fish will work as well. 

Bill


----------



## monty (Aug 22, 2005)

Thanks for the recipe, Bill! Will have a smoker set up soon and happen to have a lake trout in the freezer. Will give it a whirl!
Monty


----------

